# Наше творчество > Проза >  Проза от Иллюзии.

## иллюзия реальности

Иногда пишу что-нибудь... ) Некоторые истории есть на др. сайтах на которых регистрировалась, но это не столь важно.
Главное что они мои )

Если будут ошибки я прошу прощения. :Blush2:  не сильна я в этом . )





*Письмо Деду Морозу*

Маленькая девочка молча сидела за обеденным столом, 
и жевала свой уже остывший завтрак. 
– Мама а правда что Деда Мороза не существует? – 
вдруг спросила она. 
– Кто тебе такое сказал доченька? – возмущенно воскликнула молодая женщина. 
– Гришка из старшей группы. Мы когда на улице играли, 
он всем рассказывал что Дед Мороза нет, и не было вообще. – грустно сказала дочь. 
– Ну как же это не существует!? А кто тебе подарки на Новый год приносит? Кто исполняет на Новый год твое желание? Не обращай внимания на этого Гришку, он 
сам не знает что говорит. 
– А почему тогда в прошлом Новом году Дед мороз не 
подарил ему подарка? – не отступала девочка. 
– Значит он плохо себя вел весь прошлый год. 
– Мама, а я себя хорошо вела в этом году? – с надеждой спросила дочка. 
– Ну конечно Солнышко! Ты же у меня лучше всех. – с 
улыбкой произнесла мать. – Доела? А теперь беги играй в комнату . 
Довольная тем что мать ее утешила, маленькая Лена вприпрыжку побежала в свою комнату. 
Зайдя в нее она взяла альбомный лист, и как обычно, 
за день до Нового года начала писать письмо Деду Морозу. 

кому: Дедушке Морозу 
куда: Северный полюс 
Индекс: 888888 

от кого: А. Лена 
куда: Ростов–на–дону 
Индекс: 567567 

Дорогой Дедушка Мороз! 

Честно говоря я долго думала стоит ли тебе писать, 
но потом решилась после разговора с моей мамой. 
Она у меня самый дорогой человек. 
Каждый год я писала тебе письма, и просила какую нибудь игрушку.И хочу сказать тебе большое спасибо 
что ты всегда приносил мне подарки какие я хотела. 
В этом году мама с папой сильно поссорились, и он 
ушел от нас. 
Очень прошу, пусть на Новый год мой папа будет рядом. 
Если это произойдет, то я буду самым счастливым ребенком в этом мире. 
Заранее большое спасибо. 

С любовью к тебе Лена. 

Девочка бережно сложила письмо в конверт, и положила его под елку. 
Рано утром мать как обычно нашла письмо дочки под 
красиво украшенной елкой. 
Прочитав его у нее навернулись слезы... 
Для полного счастья ребенку не хватало гармонии и постоянства... 
Елене не хватало полноценной семьи... 
В этот момент она твердо решила что во чтобы–то ни 
стало, даст дочке то, что она пожелала на грядущий 
Новый год.

----------


## иллюзия реальности

*Путешествие в прошлое.*.


Проснувшись от громкого звонка будильника, Мира посмотрела на время. 
– 6:30.. как же вставать лень, а надо. – сказала она сама себе. 
Натянув на себя старые джинсы, и футболку с надписью «ГРИНПИС», 
она отправилась в ванную комнату, потом быстренько выпив бодрящего кофе 
взяла свою спортивную сумку, и отправилась на митинг. 
Уже целую неделю она, и ее подруга Лиля таскаются по судам и юристам, 
в надежде на то, чтобы один магнат не смог выкупить землю, где стоит 
самое старое дерево чтобы построить очередной супермаркет. 
Мира собрала небольшую группу людей, которые помогают ей митинговать. 
Каждый день , они собираются возле этого дерева, и с лозунгами от «ГРИНПИСА» 
Не дают спилить городскую достопримечательность. 
Сегодня был особый день. Судьи должны были дать точный ответ по поводу 
того оставить его, или дать безжалостно срубить… 
7:30. Выйдя из машины, Мира увидела собравшихся людей и рабочих возле 
огромного дерева. 
Увидев подругу, девушка быстрым шагом направилась к ней. 
– Лиля привет. Что тут происходит ? – спросила Мира. 
– Боюсь, у нас ничего не получилось… – обреченно произнесла подруга.– 
Уже отдали приказ что в 8:00 дерево спилят… 
– Что!!? Я не позволю! Это же варварство! – возмущенно воскликнула Мира. – 
Они меня еще узнают…. 
После этих слов Мира подошла к огромному дереву , и ловко вскарабкалась 
по его ветвям наверх. 
– А ну слезай ненормальная! – кто–то кричал из рабочих.– Ты этим 
ничего не докажешь! 
– И не собираюсь! Если будете пилить, то начинайте! 
Я от сюда никуда не уйду.– громко крикнула Мира. 
Перекинув сумку через плечо, девушка обхватила 
ствол руками чтобы не свалиться. 
Интересно сколько лет этому дереву? – подумала Мира.– 
Среди всех остальных деревьев, которые росли рядом, оно было просто огромным.. 
Неожиданно у Миры закружилась голова, и она почувствовала 
что стремительно летит вниз… 
____________________________________________ 

Очнувшись, девушка поняла что лежит на сырой земле. 
Уже было темно. Голова раскалывалась… 
– Нужно будет съездить в больницу показаться врачу – подумала 
Мира. 
Стоп! А где все? Неужели я так долго была в «отключке»? 
Она повернулась к дереву чтобы убедиться что оно стоит целое и невредимое, 
но увидела что на его месте стоит совсем не то дерево которое было 
с утра. Оно было намного меньше… Как будто помолодело… 
Оглянувшись вокруг, Мира не увидела тех построек что были утром, 
Никаких признаков цивилизации…. 
– Что за бред? Это невозможно! Я что сплю? – сказала она . 
Подняв свою сумку с земли, она достала свой телефон и набрала номер Лили. 
– Черт сети нет! Так Мира спокойно… Ты что–нибудь придумаешь... – сама себя успокаивала она. 
Решившись, она решила выйти из этого странного леса, и по памяти побрела 
в сторону, где раньше была заправка «Лукоил» . 
На всякий случай она ущипнула себя, чтобы окончательно убедиться что это вовсе не сон. 
– Нет… Это не сон.. К тому же я до сих пор чувствую ушиб на руке после падения. – 
сказала Мира. 
Она любила поговорить сама с собой, это ее иногда очень успокаивало. 
Выбравшись наконец из леса, девушка с ужасом увидела что никакой 
заправки там не было, а вместо нее там стояли какие–то шатры из чьей–то шкуры… 
Люди были одеты в непонятно что, на них были толи лохмотья, толи это действительно 
была их одежда. 
– Боже куда я попала? 
Решив, что лес для нее будет более безопасным местом чем компания этой секты, 
она решила переночевать возле того дерева, которого недавно проснулась. 

– Вставай! Откуда ты чужеземка?– чей–то голос разбудил Миру. 
Открыв глаза, она не сразу вспомнила что с ней произошло на кануне. 
Перед ней стояли двое огромных мужчин, в руках которых были копья. 
– А вы кто? Неужели недалеко от сюда театр построили? – непонимающе 
спросила она. 
Схватив девушку под руки, они потащили ее туда, где вчера она видела 
странные хижины. 
– Я подам на вас в суд!!! Если вы сейчас же не отпустите мне руки, 
вам придется отвечать за свой поступок!!! – возмущенно сказала Мира. 
Не обращая внимания на ее крики, мужчины завели ее в одну из хижин. 
Оглянувшись вокруг, девушка увидела вокруг всякие шаманские «примочки», 
а в дальнем углу сидела старушка, делая какое–то зелье. 
– Ну здравствуй девочка, я знала что ты скоро появишься. – улыбнувшись 
сказала старушка. 
– Как это вы могли знать? Я не понимаю вас. 
– Ты в прошлом. Тебя мудрое дерево сюда привело. – спокойно ответила 
старушка. 
– Что? Да вы наверное шутите? – с ухмылкой спросила Мира. – Или нет? 
– Я понимаю что ты запуталась и не можешь поверить в происходящее, 
но это так. «Мудрец» сказал мне, что он приведет тебя сюда, чтобы спасти 
свое будущее. 
– И как же мне попасть опять в свое время? – волнуясь спросила девушка. 
– Скоро должен произойти великий парад планет, в этот день ты должна 
вернуться к дереву, и оно вернет тебя назад в будущее. – сказала девушке 
шаманка. 
– Но в чем заключается моя помощь? Я не пойму . 
– Ты сама это узнаешь. А теперь давай я тебе дам одежду, чтобы ты 
Не привлекала к себе лишнего внимания. 
_______________________________ 

Переодевшись, Мира решила прогуляться. Все было таким чужим… 
Интересно в каком она сейчас году? Дерево было на столько древним, 
что никто не мог точно определить его возраст. 
Неожиданно ее привлек ароматный запах жареного мяса, она же ничего 
не ела со вчерашнего дня. 
Возле одной из хижин, стоял высокий темноволосый мужчина, который умело 
жарил мясо на костре. Подойдя к нему, она не могла оторвать глаз от столь 
аппетитного обеда, казалось, она могла съесть все что угодно в этот момент. 
– Есть хочешь? – спросил молодой человек. 
– Еще бы…. Сколько это стоит? – спросила Мира, и начала искать в сумке деньги. 
– Ну вообще оно не продается. – сказал он. 
До Миры дошло, она и ничем расплатится то не может, ведь для них 
это просто обычные бумажки. 
– Но если вы подарите мне свой поцелуй, я подумаю над тем, 
чтобы накормить вас. – неожиданно произнес мужчина. 
– Да как вы смеете! – возмутилась Мира, но выхода не было, ее голод 
давал о себе знать диким урчанием живота. – Ну хорошо. Только один раз. 
Она быстро поцеловала его, после чего потребовала обещанный обед. 
– Как тебя зовут? – спросил мужчина. 
– Мира. А тебя? 
– Эмиль. Ты откуда? 
– Эм… Издалека. – запинаясь ответила девушка, не могла же она сказать 
что по какой–то непонятной причине, из будущего сюда ее притащило дерево. 
– Ты подруга Киры, а значит и мой друг. Хочешь, я тебе покажу местность?– 
спросил Эмиль. 
– Конечно хочу! – улыбнувшись сказала девушка. 

Все следующие дни Эмиль показывал Мире «местную достопримечательность». 
Это были в основном места сражений, какие–то непонятной формы камней, 
и самую важную из всех «достопримечательность», это дерево. 
– Это дерево мы считаем волшебным, оно умеет разговаривать. Правда 
только с Кирой, но все что оно говорит ей, сбывается… В нашем народе 
его все зовут «мудрец». – неожиданно начал свой рассказ Эмиль. 
– Интересно.. – и тут, девушку посетила одна идея. – А ты не мог бы на 
коре выцарапать чем–нибудь свое имя? Ну типа оставить автограф. – 
спросила Мира. 
– Оставить что? 
– Ой, не важно что. Ты писать умеешь? Напиши свое имя. 
– Умею конечно. Но зачем вредить «мудрецу»? Не вижу в этом никакого смысла… – 
не унимался Эмиль. 
– Мне дерево так говорит понял? Не задавай глупых вопросов, и делай что тебе 
говорю. Поверь, я сама из «ГРИНПИСА» и не позволила бы навредить этому 
сильному и мудрому дереву. 
– Из «ГРИНПИСА?» Ладно, надеюсь это не плохое слово. – сказал Эмиль, 
и достав свой острый нож, начал аккуратно вырезать на нем свое имя. 
Ей нравился Эмиль, она чувствовала себя с ним совсем другой, особенной. 
Мира поняла что влюбилась в него , хотя и боялась признать это даже себе… 
_______________________________________________________ 

Позже, возвращаясь с очередной прогулки ее встретила старушка Кира. 
– Я тебя везде ищу. Сегодня, когда наступит полночь, планеты выстроятся в ряд, 
И ты сможешь вернуться в свое время. 
– Так быстро? – разочарованно спросила Мира, она не хотела расставаться с 
Эмилем. Это был первый мужчина, который понимал ее с полуслова . 
А тут домой! 
– Но если ты сегодня не попадешь в будущее, то больше никогда не сможешь 
Попасть туда. – сказала шаманка, и ушла… 
– Ну и что меня ждет в будущем? – подумала Кира. – Да ничего хорошего! 
____________________________________________________ 

23:40 . Мира уже была на месте с Эмилем. 
– Не понимаю, почему тебе нужно именно сюда!? – спросил Эмиль. 
– Это трудно объяснить Эмиль. Я хочу тебе сказать лишь то, что я не из этого времени.. 
– Как это? 
– Я из будущего. Это длинная история.. Может быть когда–нибудь Кира расскажет ее тебе. 
Но я хочу сказать еще кое–что. С тех пор как мы познакомились, я чувствую к тебе 
больше чем просто симпатию. И пусть ты чувствуешь не то что и я , мне очень важно 
было сказать тебе это. Ведь больше мы с тобой никогда не увидимся…– чувствуя что 
огромный комок подступает к горлу, Мира отвернулась и быстро вскарабкалась 
на дерево. 
– Знай Эмиль, я всегда буду помнить тебя… 
Неожиданно, Мира почувствовала как у нее кружится голова и она поняла что 
скоро вернется домой. 
– Мира! Мира! – слышался отдаленный голос Элмиля. 
Да будет так! Пусть лучше она никогда не узнает его настоящих чувств к ней. 
Иначе она не сможет вернуться в будущее… 
__________________________________________________ 

Проснувшись, Мира увидела огромное дерево которое было огорожено 
небольшой железной оградой. 
– Такого раньше не было.. – подумала она, но то что рядом не было назойливых 
рабочих и репортеров , уже радовало. 
Достав свой телефон, она набрала номер подруги и услышав гудки обрадовалась. 
– Лиля привет! Как я соскучилась по тебе! Что там решили на счет дерева, нам 
дали отсрочку? – волнующимся голосом спросила она. 
– Мира, с тобой все в порядке? Мы же вчера виделись. 
Про какую отсрочку ты говоришь? – не понимая спросила подруга. 
– Как про какую? А как же приказ о срубе дерева которое находится в парке? 
Самого древнего дерева помнишь?! 
– А–а–а.. Ты про это дерево… Мир так его никто и не собирался уничтожать, ты что 
забыла что это живой памятник, который напоминает нам о времени Эмиля 
Великого? То что он оставил после себя свое имя, и имя своей единственной любви, 
не даст никому права убрать этого свидетеля прошлых столетий с лица земли. 
– Какой возлюбленной? – не поняла Мира. 
– Ой , подруга ты что головой ударилась что–ли? Почитай сама и освежи память, 
а то мне правда некогда. Все давай пока , люблю. 

Мира подошла к дереву, и нашла то место где совсем недавно в прошлом 
он вырезал своим ножом свое имя, и увидела целую надпись: 
Лишь будущее знает, что потеряло в прошлом, 
А прошлое страдает от потери будущего. 
Мира я буду любить тебя вечно.. 
Эмиль. 

Больше Мира не могла сдерживать слез… Сидя возле этой надписи, 
она рыдала, пока ее силы не покинули ее. 
Сохранив жизнь дереву, у нее не получилось сохранить свое счастье… 
но нужно жить дальше, ведь порой когда оглядываешься назад в прошлое, 
можешь потерять будущее…

----------


## иллюзия реальности

*"Кумир"*

- Рассвет... Вот и прошел еще один день. - подумала про себя Линара.
Уже три дня она шла по бескрайним полям и лесам от северной границы к югу.
Клан где она раньше жила,был полностью уничтожен южными варварами.
После такого разгрома, молодая девушка долго скиталась в поисках крова по
северной территории,и в конец разочаровавшись решила отправится на юг.
Может с одной стороны это и предательство,но с другой у нее не было просто
другого пути.
Она не привыкла к таким длительным прогулкам в "никуда" ,ведь она не знала
что ее ожидает там, на "другой стороне"...
Голодная,уставшая от дороги, Линара шла и представляла горячую ванну,и
теплый ужин...

- А ну стой! Куда это ты направляешься?- послышался не вдалеке чей-то мужской
голос.
Девушка обернулась,и увидела мужчину лет тридцати в боевом снаряжении.
Он напоминал ей скалу,которая внезапно возникла на ее пути.
- На юг конечно!- ответила она.
- Ты уже на южной территории,так что давай выкладывай зачем сюда пришла.- недоверчиво сказал воин.
- Ищу кров.- спокойно произнесла Линара.
- Ха! Ты наверно издеваешься? Искать кров у врага,не самая хорошая идея.-
злобно парировал собеседник.
- Мне просто больше некуда идти. Свои не хотят брать такого слабого 
воина как я,значит нужно попробовать найти приют у врага...
- Смелая ты однако девушка,но глупая. Скажи спасибо что я тебе попался 
на пути. Эх молодежь... Пошли, тебя нужно переодеть.
После этих слов Линара даже приободрилась, и быстро зашагала за своим 
спасителем. 
- Жди меня здесь,я скоро.. - приказал воин.
Девушка тихо стояла, и рассматривала окружающую ее местность.
Кругом было столько зелени,сколько она не видела за всю свою жизнь..
Не далеко виднелся замок,который ей чем-то напоминал форму креста.
Дорога к нему была выложена из камня,все вокруг дышало жизнью...
- Сирота! Как тебя зовут? - отвлек ее уже знакомый голос.
- Линара.- ответила она.- А что это за место?
- Это мой дом! - с гордостью ответил воин. - А теперь иди к той милой 
женщине которая стоит ждет, она тебя накормит и даст новую "южную" одежду.
Девушка с довольной улыбкой направилась к своей "трех дневной" мечте...
Наконец она приведет себя в порядок,и сможет нормально поесть.

- Миран вижу ты взял к себе под опеку симпатичного врага - с ехидной улыбкой произнес лидер клана "Крестоносцев"
- Да брось Фил ей нужна помощь, мы хоть и варвары, но не звери.- сказал генерал Миран.
- Я с тобой полностью согласен.- с улыбкой произнес Филириус. - Если от меня 
будет нужна помощь, обращайся.

Шли месяцы, Линара была уже не той маленькой девочкой без оружия.
Генерал Миран брал ее с собой в походы каждый день.
Они вместе ходили на арену,где были непобедимой командой. А когда 
рандом разделял их,то дрались между собой до тех пор пока не объявляли 
ничью...
Для Линары Миран был как друг,на которого можно было всегда рассчитывать.
Она обрела дом...

- Ли на следующей неделе ты поедешь со мной в город?- спросил как-то Миран.
- Да конечно,а что ты там хотел?
- Ты что забыла? Раз в два года там проводят игру на выживание.
- Ой я и правда забыла. - с улыбкой сказала Линара.
- Меня известили сегодня что я там должен быть.
- Что!? Ты хочешь сказать что будешь участвовать в битве? Я поеду с тобой в
качестве участника. - решительно сказала она.
- Ли ну ты же знаешь что это невозможно. - спокойно произнес Миран. - Тем 
более это всего лишь игра. Там не умирают по настоящему.
- Ну хорошо. Но обещай мне быть осторожным.
- Обещаю. 

Через неделю Линара и генерал Миран отправились в город на игру.
Вокруг арены было столько народа что казалось, толпа раздавит друг друга количеством.Это был единственный день где северные и южные варвары
были на одной территории, и не убивали друг друга..

- Ну все я пошел.- поцеловав в щечку девушку сказал Миран.
- Удачи! - с улыбкой пожелала она.

-Так так так.... Кто тут у нас такой стоит? Неужели эта та самая Линара с
севера? - чей-то знакомый голос послышался за спиной.
-Торас!? Это ты?- с сомнением спросила девушка.
- Да я. 
- Ты жив? Но как? Ведь я думала что все мертвы.
- Все, да не все! Ты же тоже жива и невредима,и смотрю что за одно
с нашими врагами. А может это ты тогда привела южное войска к нам? -
с ехидными нотками произнес Торас.
- Ты что такое говоришь!? Ты не знаешь что мне пришлось пережить!-
воскликнула девушка.
- Я смотрю что вы леди пришли не одни. Думаю мы кое-что исправим.-
злобно сказал Торас,и исчез в толпе.

- О Боги! И почему именно сегодня я увидела этого ненормального...- 
подумала девушка.

Тут объявили о начале боя. Все приветствовали участников бурными
аплодисментами.
И вот Линара смогла разглядеть знакомую любимую фигуру, Миран дрался как настоящий зверь,он отшвыривал всех как пушинок,и "убил" троих.
В этот момент Линара увидела четвертого участника. Торас! О боже! 
В одно мгновение он достал острый нож и проткнул Мирану грудь.

Вся жизнь для Линары пронеслась как один миг... Она не могла поверить что его нет... 
Земля уходила из-под ног... 
Смысл жизни потерян.
умер ее кумир....

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Жаркое палящее солнце предвещало очень напряженный для организма день. Трибуна наполнилась тысячью зрителями, которые были в предвкушении ярких зрелищ ... 
- Так делаем ставки ! Все в очередь , иначе сильно наглые познакомятся с моим топором! -кричал какой-то мужчина пытающийся хоть как-то заработать на местных боях.
-Саймон ! Ставлю на тех же! - вдруг раздался голос из толпы.
- Ты думаешь они снова выиграют? Сегодня
будут сильные противники.
- Конечно выиграют ! -уверенно сказал человек
из толпы.
Неожиданно зрители замолчали как будто их
вообще не было там. На арене появилась
первая тройка, но как только
вышла вторая тройка , зрители начали бурно
кричать , и хлопать .
- Итак перед вами первая тройка
чистокровных , Гладиаторыыы ! - крикнул судья
во весь голос. - И конечно же наши неповторимые 
чистокровки: Гал, Берс и Атлантаа…
После объявления последней тройки, трибуны
взорвались от аплодисментов.
Бой начался , участники которые недавно
держали свое оружие в ножнах , в миг
вытащили их и приготовились к сражению.
На арене, где пыль поднималась столбом, было видно что Гал со своими друзьями были лидерами , они яро сражались и было уже понятно что их победа приближается. Гладиаторы уже не могли нападать , по этому остаток боя они держали оборону. 
Неожиданно для всех Атланта споткнулась и упала, тем самым ослабила защиту всей команды . 
Воспользовавшись этим моментом Гладиаторы нанесли сокрушительный удар, и вышли победителями. 
Публика была в шоке, те кто делали ставки на
эту проигравшую троицу возмущенно что-то
кричали мужчине
который взял с них золотые, но игра есть
игра. Победитель определен.
- Мне надоело все время быть неуклюжей , в
следующий раз пусть
это делает Берс! - недовольно сказала
Атланта их лидеру Галу.
Гал всегда был авторитетом их команды ,
по этому все важные вопросы решал всегда он.
- Но ведь если бы не ты, мы бы не получили столько 
золота за один раз - успокаивал ее Гал. 
- Когда-нибудь нас погубит твоя алчность... – 
недовольно сказала Атланта, и ушла.
-Что ты так на меня смотришь ,Берс? -спросил Гал. - Саймон заплатил нам солидную сумму, если мы проиграем. 
А ты знаешь что нам нужно золото. 
- Ты прав, но этого хватит на неделю. Атланта не захочет больше подставлять себя под удары. 
- Знаю. Мне рассказали про одно место, 
там столько богатств, что тебе и не снилось! Найдем его, и нам больше не нужно будет участвовать в «лже» боях. - сказал Гал. 
- Что за место ? - неожиданно спросила
Атланта . 
- Святилище предков - пещера расположена в лесу между южной и северной границей. Говорят, еще с давних времен там когда-то было кладбище наших предков-магов. 
Варвары каждый день приносили туда 
сокровища, чтобы духи были довольны,
и не гневались. Но думаю на счет духов это сказки. - сказал Гал.
- И что ты предлагаешь, забрать эти
сокровища? - спросил Берс.
- Возьмем немного и двинемся дальше
завоевывать мир - улыбнувшись сказал Гал.
На следующий день друзья отправились на
поиски заветной пещеры. По дороге они зашли
в местную таверну , чтобы
перекусить что-нибудь , и выпить по кружке
эля.
Обсуждая намеченный поход, их услышал
сидевший рядом старик.
- Если будете что-то брать от туда,
не вздумайте взять книгу пробуждения. -
вмешался в их разговор старик.
- И что произойдет, духи проснутся и
убьют нас? - улыбнувшись спросил Гал.
-Все может быть, книга эта будет стоить в 5 раз дороже 
чем все остальные сокровища. Значит, в этой легенде что-то есть из правды. 
- ответил старик. 
- Ладно попадем туда , узнаем - сказал Гал. 
- Друзья пошли собираться, нужно уже идти.
Рассвет. Уже три дня путники были в дороге,
наконец они достигли границы между югом и
севером. В предвкушении
о том что скоро станут богатыми, и больше не
прийдется постоянно проводить бои чтобы
прокормить себя,
друзья увидели тот самый лес, где стояла
пещера - святилище предков.
Побродив по нему, воины наконец нашли
заветную пещеру.
Внутри было прохладно и темно. Атланта
задала факел, и сказала:
- Думаю нам нужно идти дальше, ведь обычно
сокровища должны быть как-то защищены.
- Ну это же тебе не пещера великанов,
там сокровища охраняют эти два верзилы, а
здесь кому их охранять? - улыбнувшись сказал
Берс.
-Стойте! Видите впереди свет? - неожиданно
сказал Гал. - пошли туда.
Друзья направились в сторону света.
Зайдя в одну из комнат, они не верили своим
глазам . Освещенная факелами комната была
забита камнями, какими-то книгами, и
множеством слитков железа.
- Берс глянь, книга Геррода . За нее отвалят
хорошую сумму золотых! - с сказала с
довольной улыбкой Атланта. -
а вот книга дракона. Да нам можно взять
несколько книг , и хоть замок свой строй!
- Мы так и поступим ! Я тут чуть камней
возьму , и можно смело выбираться. - сказал
Берс.
- А где Гал? - спросила девушка .
Друзья решили проверить соседнюю комнату ,
пройдя к ней, они увидели очень яркий свет.
Внутри стояла высокая золотая подставка ,
которую окружали множество огней, а на ней
лежала не раскрытая книга.
- Гал что ты хочешь ? - увидев друга возле этой
книги спросила девушка .
- Как что !? Ты посмотри как она прекрасна , за
нее нам дадут еще больше золота.
- Но ведь это книга пробуждения! Нас
предупредил старик что не стоит ее трогать. -
беспокойно указала Атланта.
- Да бросьте ребята . . . Это же сказки .
Ее наверно до сих пор никто не взял , потому
что все боятся гнева этих духов. А вдруг их
вообще не существует ! А мы упустим такую
возможность разбогатеть , и кто-нибудь
другой заберет книгу. - сказал Гал, взял книгу в руки и открыл ее.
Уже и без того освещенная комната вдруг стала еще ярче. Вокруг стали слышны какие-то звуки и голоса. Как будто кто-то стремительно пролетал мимо них, и шепотом говорили . 
"Зачем пришли . . . " "Не нужно трогать..." "Бегите ..."
Но друзья стояли как вкопанные, они не могли что-либо понять в эту минуту. 
Неожиданно перед ними появился старец . Он был похож как и другие на призрака, но этот не кружил по всей комнате пещеры . Его было видно четко и ясно , будто он на время стал на половину смертным. 
"Вы украли то, что вам не принадлежит! Тем самым осквернили нас и нашу могилу"
- Но мы думали что это не правда ! - крикнул Гал . - Забирайте все что мы взяли , нам теперь ничего не нужно!
"За вашу алчность и жадность вы теперь будете на веки прокляты ! Такие же жалкие людишки как вы воровали наши дары, но теперь вы будете охранять их . . " сказал старец и исчез .

Берсерк очнулся и не мог сообразить , где он . Поняв что он до сих пор в пещере , он быстро побежал к выходу , в надежде на то что друзья где-то снаружи. Берсерк кричал , думая что его кто-нибудь услышит , но друзья так и не отвечали . Вдруг , где-то послышались снаружи крики, попытавшись пройти к выходу , Берсерк резко врубился в какую-невидимую преграду . 
Что это со мной !? - подумал он. 
Крики людей приближались и стало отчетливо слышно о чем они говорили. 
- Готовьтесь , сегодня здесь Берсерк, держите на готове каменные щиты ! 
- Вот он! Варвары Бой! 
Вся толпа воинов с поддержкой медов, ринулась на Берсерка . 
Сначала он не хотел с ними драться , пытался что то объяснить , но его никто не слушал и уже не понимал . 
Разозлившись от такой наглости , он стал швырять воинов и бить своим топором с такой силой , что два воина погибли на месте . 
- Щит ! Включайте щит ! - кричал кто то из толпы . 
Берсерк понял , что это и есть его проклятье , обессилев от ударов , он медленно упал на колени и умер со своими мыслями:
- Теперь я страж пещеры . . . Атланта . . .

С тех самых пор пещеру охраняют три сильнейших воина. 
Берсерк - чья сила удара убивает наповал. Голиаф - чья броня не сокрушается под сильным натиском врага, и Атлант - чье здоровье не уходит от их ударов. 
Теперь варвары приходят каждые два дня за сокровищами и пытаются убить стража этой пещеры.
И если им все же удастся победить стража, ровно через 2 дня воскресает новый . . . 

И лишь только после смерти двое друзей могут встретиться вновь , и вспомнить былые времена , когда они 
были дружной и непобедимой командой ...

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Есть место, что способно жизнь спасти,
В последнюю минуту лишь бы вспомнить…
И сердце, вырванное из груди,
Способно полностью желание исполнить.

-Кира когда я вырасту ты будешь моей женой ? - спросил Бист.
- Буду , только после того , как ты докажешь что любишь меня . - сказала
молодая девочка лет одиннадцати, и умчалась со всех ног в лес.
- Кира стой, ты куда?
- Догоняй! - кричала девочка, оглядываясь назад .
Кира была несносным ребенком, она никогда никого не слушала, а ее рыжие как огонь волосы, еще больше придавали ей вид бунтарки. Такое ощущение что она ничего не боялась!
Еще в шесть лет Кира потеряла мать, по-этому все ее воспитание ложилось на плечи отца, и двух братьев. Слушать, девушка никого не хотела,и своим характером была похожа на свою мать.
- Итак перед вами несравненная Кира, она в одиночку убьет злюку мантикору!-
сказала Кира объявляя свой собственный выход.
- И конечно же несравненный и грозный медик Бист! - продолжала Кира. - давай Бист, чего трусишь ?
Мальчишка с черными как уголь волосами и карими глазами , сделал недовольную гримасу и достал аптечку.
- Готов. -вяло сказал Бист.
- Тогда Бой!- крикнула Кира, и ткнула своим копьем спящую мантикору.

-Бист догоняй! Ну же!
- Кира я уже не маленький чтобы бегать
за тобой как ... как мальчишка ! - крикнул Бист .
Прошло десять лет, и с тех пор Кира совсем не изменилась , ее постоянно тянуло на всякие приключения. Ей конечно доставалось от отца, но это девушку совершенно не останавливало ..
Конечно, большинство проделок ему приходилось сваливать на себя, но это его не сильно расстраивало, он привык к ней с детства, и был очень привязан к девушке.
Сегодня Кира решила пробраться в таверну, под видом парня, и узнать почему все время там пропадал ее отец.
Она одела весь свой боевой комплект Берсерка, и спрятала свои рыжие волосы под шлемом .
Зайдя в таверну, Кира сразу узнала своего отца, его громкий чуть грубоватый голос было слышно отчетливо, несмотря на то, что таверна была почти переполнена.
-Бист пошли вон за тот столик - сказала девушка, показывая в темный угол, где неподалеку сидел ее отец.
- А если отец тебя узнает ? - спросил Бист.
-Не узнает, ему сейчас явно не до меня.

- Ну что, завтра нам предстоит бой. Захват замка-сердце Титана, думаю мы справимся. - уверенно сказал Тор, отец Киры.
- А если проиграем ? - спросил сидящий рядом мужчина.
- Тогда мы не сможем победить зодиака. По-этому нам нужно собрать как можно больше воинов и медов, чтобы захватить этот замок . - ответил Тор
- А что такого в этом .. замке? - не унимался тот .
- Сердце Титана , это замок так же хранит множество тайн и секретов, как и остальные замки. Когда мы убьем стражника, наше здоровье увеличится в 2 раза. Ходят легенды, что сердце Титана, способно сделать невозможное ... поднять здоровье недавно умершего воина. Но я конечно такого не видел . - сказал Тор. Бист только сейчас заметил игривые огоньки в зеленых глазах Киры. Он уже точно знал что она хотела сделать .
- Нет нет, и еще раз нет! - чуть слышно но отчетливо сказал он, - Мы не пойдем туда!
- Ой Бист , разве тебе не интересно?
Ты же никогда еще не был в этом замке!
-И что ? Кира там будут взрослые, ты понимаешь как опасно там может быть?- недовольно сказал Бист.
- Вот в этом то и проблема, ты ж знаешь что мне это в самый раз, и ты прекрасно знаешь что я пойду . Можешь пойти со мной и подстраховать, или можешь идти сам. - твердо сказала Кира.
- Ладно пошли от сюда.

На следующий день Кира и Бист надели свои доспехи и отправились в путь.
Бист любил девушку , и готов был на все лишь бы она была рядом с ним. В свои 21 он побывал во многих боях , где приходилось лечить раненых воинов. Он пошел по стопам своего отца, тот был известным медиком.
- Бист смотри сколько врагов! Это нам сейчас нужно сражаться ? - спросила Кира.
-Думаю нам стоит подождать остальных .

Воины и меды обеих сторон были уже у стен замка, все ждали. Вдруг кто-то крикнул:
- Стражник проснулся !
И вся толпа ринулась в бой.
Кира толком ничего не понимала, но поток союзников потянул ее ближе к воротам.
- Крушите ворота, а мы пока будем бить врагов ! - послышался голос отца Киры.
Девушка увидела что к ней направляется противник размахивая огромным топором. Увернувшись она ловко проскочила между двух деревьев, оказалась прямо за спиной противника. Когда тот повернулся , резко вонзила свое копье ему в живот.
Вот и следующий противник.
- Его ждет та же участь! - подумала Кира.
Бист тем временем старался лечить воинов которые пытались разбить ворота, но иногда поглядывал на Киру чтобы подойти к ней в нужный момент.
Крики, звон оружия , рев стражника , все это было настолько необычным для Киры что она не могла поверить что находится на одном из важных сражении для своих союзников .
Наконец ворота были разрушены. Врагов осталось на много меньше,
поэтому большая часть воинов и медиков перешла на стражника.
Неожиданно перед Кирой как будто вырос из-под земли огромный воин.
Девушка попыталась увернуться, и нанести с свой "коронный", но враг как будто знал о ее мыслях, и отскочив в сторону проткнул девушку своим мечем.
Обернувшись Бист увидел рассыпанные по земле рыжие волосы , бросив все он со всех ног побежал к Кире.
- Кира! Нет! Не умирай! - парень пытался вылечить ее но было уже слишком поздно...
Злой на себя и на того кто это сделал , Бист взял копье из рук Киры , и с диким криком побежал на стражника.
Его разум был занят острой болью и потерей любимой девушки .
Круша всех врагов на своем пути , он вспомнил о легенде Титана .
Пробравшись к стражу замка, Бист наносил удары копьем , и с силой проткнул ему грудь, вырвав сердце.

Кира почувствовала неприятный вкус во рту, открыв глаза , она не понимала что с ней произошло.
- Бист ты чем меня напоил?
- Любимая ... - улыбнулся он Кире- ты только что выпила кровь из сердца титана.
- Фу какая гадость . Но как так, я же умерла?
- Да.
- И ты убил стража ради меня ? - спросила Кира.
- Я же сказал тебе что ради тебя готов на все. Теперь я тебя никуда не отпущу любовь моя.
- Бист теперь я просто обязана на тебе жениться - улыбнувшись сказала девушка.
- Ловлю на слове. - сказал Бист, после чего взял Киру на руки , и понес ее по-дальше от замка .

----------


## ilonushka

Все прозы очень хорошие! Вам можно даже книги писать! А больше всех мне понравилась проза Путешествие в прошлое) даже слезы навернулись!) Вы просто умничка)

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Благодарю за прочтение))) Очень приятно ваше мнение)

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Вот еще моя небольшая история если позволите ))



Я шла уже несколько дней по
бескрайним , пустынным степям, не
признавая ничего кроме миража ,
который постоянно мне казался
реальностью. Накануне своего
восемнадцатилетия моя жизнь
перевернулась с ног на голову ...
Всю свою жизнь я жила и не знала
проблем, мать и отец всегда оберегали
свою единственную и любимую дочь, но
результат конечно не превзошел их
ожидания.
Теперь оказавшись здесь , в этой забытой
Богами степи, я не знала что делать...
Воспоминания прошлых дней не
давали мне покоя, на моих глазах все разрушили в одночасье... Деревня , где жили в
основном лекари и кузнецы , была стерта
с лица земли в один миг.
Отец , мать... Я не забуду когда они
пытаясь меня спасти , подставили себя
под удар. Крики людей, запах гари, и
глаза матери,
которые просто умоляли меня бежать как
можно дальше, я не забуду никогда..
Варвары- вот виновники всего этого !
Они жили на правах кочевников,
разрушая все на своем пути!
Они не знали страха , и не чувствовали
боли ,когда грабили и убивали. 
Простые люди были им благодарны только
потому, что драконы, тролли, великаны и
прочая нечисть теперь прятались , и не нападали уже как раньше.

Пещера... Неужели я вижу очередной
мираж? Чувствуя что силы неожиданно
появились, и открылось второе
дыхание , я ускорила шаг.
Вода... Где-то в пещере должна быть
вода...
Внутри было очень тихо, и только звуки
падающих капель нарушали эту тишину.
Блуждая по бескрайним лабиринтам, я
окончательно выбилась из сил. Мои ноги
стали ватными, в глазах потемнело,
тревожные мысли исчезли...
Почувствовав как холодная вода стекает
по-моему лицу, я неожиданно открыла
глаза.
- Пить...
Кто-то поднял мою голову , и поднес
чашку с водой к моим губам.
Когда окончательно ко мне вернулось
сознание, я увидела перед собой
огромный силуэт.
Отбросив чашку, я с криком бросилась в
угол схватив по дороге лежащий камень.
- Великан! - словно не веря в
происходящее выкрикнула я.
- Мо-же-шь не пе-ре-жи-ва-ть, не тро-ну.
- сказал своим грубым голосом великан.
Действительно, он не соврал.
Идти мне было некуда , по-этому я
решила пока пожить у него в пещере.
Никогда бы не подумала , что великаны
могут быть такими дружелюбными. 

Он как и я был отшельником, только у нас было отличие - великан решил вести такой образ жизни по-собственному желанию. 
Он научил меня охотится , и выживать в тяжелых условиях. Я же в свою очередь учила его своему языку, теперь он разговаривал немного быстрее, и выучил еще несколько десятков слов. 
- Ты долж-на все же быть со свои-ми. - однажды сказал мне великан. 
- Зачем? Мне и с тобой не плохо. - сказала я. 
- Ой брось, ты же не може-шь постоянно жить с великаном. 
- Нет, но вокруг столько жестокости, только с тобой я чувствую себя свободной и защищенной. 
- Так может быть не всег-да... 

- Просыпай-ся, они идут. 
-Кто? - не понимала я. 
- Люди. 
Вдруг послышались крики и звук звенящего металла.. 
Варвары.. 
- Не дай им меня жесто-ко мучать. - протягивая холодный мечь в мои трясущиеся руки произнес он. 
- Нет ... я не могу .. - поняв что он хочет я убрала рукой оружие. 
- Ты долж-на помо-чь, иначе я буду "видеть" смерть дол-го. 
Крики уже были совсем близко.. 
Я слышала что за моей спиной уже собралась толпа, которая рвалась в бой. Первый удар копьем был нанесен ему в плече. 
Крик боли вырвался из его груди, а в глазах я увидела мольбу. 
Смахнув слезы с щек, я взяла меч в руки, и подняв над головой , нанесла один точный удар..
Последний вздох ... Торжествующие вопли.. Стон.. 
- Теперь я варвар ... - прошептала я опускаясь на колени перед дружелюбным чудовищем...

----------


## иллюзия реальности

"Как? Как это могло случиться?! Ещё
вчера я был полон сил, несбыточных
надежд, глупых, но вполне человеческих
желаний, а теперь... теперь лежу на
холодной, промёрзшей от бесконечных
северных ветров земле, не в силах даже
пошевелиться. Тьма, как же всё болит!
Что-то влажное стекает по щеке - пот?...
слёзы?... кровь?!...
Кто-то резко хватает меня за плечо и
начинает беспощадно трясти, что-то
крича на ухо. Я пытаюсь сопротивляться,
но тщетно - неизвестный явно не
собирается прекращать своего, наверняка
приносящего ему какое-то извращённое
удовольствие, занятия. Да ещё этот
назойливый голос...:
- Вставай! Вставай! Да вставай же! Не
время отправляться к Богам. Ты ещё
должен жить! Слышишь? Вставай !
Немного прийдя в себя, я не мог понять
как вообще оказался на севере.

- Голова болит.. - вот все что я мог сейчас
сказать.
- Они приближаются, мы должны
бежать!- чей-то голос продолжал кричать
надо мной.
- Я не могу...
- Что значит не могу?! Мы прошли уже
столько, что просто сидеть и ждать когда
нас убьют , было бы
глупо! - возмущенно произнес парень,
силуэт которого я уже мог видеть.
Молча кивнув в знак согласия, я все-же
попытался подняться. Ноги совершенно
не хотели идти, но после нескольких
усилий и поддержке "напарника", я смог
хоть как-то двигаться.
- Нам нужно найти убежище. - сказал
парень. -Ты только держись! Прийдется
идти еще около часа...
Больше я не мог говорить ничего, мои
силы были на исходе. Время казалось,
тянулось так долго, что во время нашего
пребывания на холоде, я не чувствовал
своих рук и ног...
Наконец мы добрались до какой-то
пещеры.
Внутри было сыро и холодно, но меня
уже радовало то, что здесь не было
ветра.
- Как тебя зовут? - спросил я у своего
спасителя.
- Тебе наверно хорошо досталось если ты
не помнишь даже как меня зовут, и кто я
вообще..
- Может быть. - сказал я. - Некоторые
отрывки все-же помню. Замок... Толпа
людей... Кольцо! Я.. я..
- Да, ты забрал кольцо у Тёмного
Кэрлиона. Неужели ты вспомнил?! - с
легкой ноткой сарказма сказал парень. -
Меня зовут Феникс.
- Как птицу? - улыбнулся я.
- Очень смешно.. Между прочим нас
ищет целый полк варваров и чародеев.
- А ты каким боком оказался рядом?
- Меня послал следить за тобой твой
отец, потому что он знал, что ты пойдешь
за кольцом после того , как Княгиня
Ольга дала добро на замужество.. -
ответил Феникс.
- Теперь я вспомнил..
- Надеюсь! Ты хоть помнишь куда кольцо
дел ?
- Кольцо..
В этот момент я сел на сырую землю, и
быстро снял левый сапог. Нога была
перебинтована хлопковой тканью, но на
голени был виден небольшой выступ.
Размотав часть ткани, я достал красивый
золотой перстень с огранкой, в нее был
вставлен небесно-голубой сапфир.
- Смотри, камень прям под цвет ее глаз. -
сказал я горящими от восторга глазами.
- Хорошо что камень не красный, потому
что в этот момент думаю, такой цвет глаз
у Кэрлиона. - хихикнул Феникс. - Как он
тебя еще не убил после того как
обнаружил пропажу?
- Он убил. - улыбнулся я. - В тот момент
на мне было кольцо. Оно и смогло меня
защитить. Если ты не знаешь, сапфир не
только телепортирует но и воскрешает
любого, кто оденет его.
- Ну то что мы перенеслись на север это я
конечно заметил. - улыбнулся Феникс.
- Кстати! Зачем ты захотел именно на
север?
- Потому что здесь мы можем замести
следы от ищеек Кэрлиона - Гарпий. -
ответил Феликс. - Эти твари не выносят
холод..
- Понятно.. Ну что, давай собираться?
Мне нужно еще завоевать сердце этой
дикой кошки. - улыбнувшись сказал я.
Собрав свое снаряжение, мы вышли из
пещеры. Солнце уже садилось за
горизонт.
- Держи меня за руку, сейчас будем
перемещаться. - сказал я.
Надев зачарованное кольцо, я взял Феню
за руку , закрыл глаза и представил
красивый фруктовый сад, где когда-то
познакомился с Княгиней Ольгой.
Кольцо блеснуло ярко-голубым цветом, и
мы стали погружаться в густой туман...
Помнится как я пробирался сквозь
деревья сада, чтобы хоть одним глазком
посмотреть на красоту, о которой ходили
слухи. Вдруг кто-то упал на меня сверху.
От неожиданности я потерял равновесие
и упал с грохотом на землю.
Этот "кто-то" был одет в шмотки
"Берсерка"
(самые модные в этом сезоне). А когда я
увидел черные как воронье крыло
длинные волосы , я вздохнул и немного
расслабился.
- Что тебе здесь нудно? - приставляя
холодное оружие к горлу, спросила
девушка.
- Гуляю не видишь ? - лучшего ответа я
не придумал.
- Ты кто такой? -продолжала осыпать
вопросами она.
- Сосед! Мой замок находится недалеко
от сюда . Я не знал что здесь живет
девушка . - легким движением руки, и
шлем был снят. - Да еще такая красивая..
Конечно в тот вечер я был очень наглым,
но эта варварша смогла постоять за себя
легким ударом в челюсть . Я сразу понял
что это - моя будущая жена.
Туман рассеялся, и мы с Фениксом
оказались в знакомом саду.
- Теперь я пойду сам. - сказал я Фениксу.
- Может быть тебе все-же понадобиться
моя помощь? - спросил он.
- Мне конкуренты не нужны , оставайся
здесь пока. - с улыбкой ответил я .
Пройдя небольшую аллею, я зашел с
черного хода на кухню . В зале были
слышны голоса.
Быстро пройдя длинный коридор, я с
силой распахнул массивные двери
входящие в большой зал.
Посередине него стоял огромный
массовный стол, за которым восседал
словно вождь - отец возлюбленной ,а
рядом сидела она..
Не замечая больше никого я шел прямо к
ней. Волнение мое было просто
колоссальным, потому что я не знал как
она отреагирует на мое предложение.
Если она согласиться, то я стану самым
счастливым варваром на земле...
У нас будет много детей, которые будут
бегать по нашему собственному замку. Да
ради нее, замок "Голова дракона"
завоюю! Нет лучше куплю!
- Таш? Ты что здесь делаешь?-
неожиданно прервала мои яркие мечты
Княгиня Ольга.
- Любимая! Я пришел чтобы преподнести
тебе подарок , и сделать предложение!
Выходи за меня! - сказал я , и как
истинный варвар стал на одно колено.
- Ну наконец ! - послышался довольный
возглас где-то за моей спиной. - Ты
принес таки мое кольцо!
-Кэрлион!? - от неожиданности я как-
будто прозрел от любовных чар Княгини.
- Таш , познакомься- мой жених Кэрлион
Тёмный... - сказала Княгиня Ольга я.
- Но как ? - непоминал я . - Я же думал
что ты и я ... Что мы...
- Таш ! Я не виновата что у тебя опять
произошел приступ шизофрении! Ты
меня везде преследуешь ! А когда ты
украл у Кэра мое кольцо, я испугалась что
ты сделаешь что-то с собой или с ним..
- Но... Они же меня чуть не убили, и
телепортация... Север.. Пещера,
Феникс...
- Таш , да пойми ты наконец ! Это все
твоя фантазия! Нет никаких мы! Я тебя
не люблю! Есть только ты и отец. А твой
брат Феникс давно погиб на захвате замка
"сердце титана". Кольцо с голубым
сапфиром самое обычное! Я выхожу
замуж за Кэра. Прости...

----------

